# Dovecot2 and NOCC



## Bogi (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently moved from POPD (mail/popd) to Dovecot2 (mail/dovecot2). I've tested my Dovecot's configuration using `telnet localhost 110` and [cmd=]telnet localhost 143[/cmd]. All are fine (got a reply "Dovecot ready").

I use NOCC and Openwebmail for my MUA, Openwebmail works fine with Dovecot. But everytime I try to login using NOCC, it always said 
	
	



```
Can not authenticate to POP3 server: POP3 connection broken in response
```

Is there something I missed in NOCC or Dovecot's configuration?

NOCC's configuration: 
	
	



```
$conf->domains[$i]->in = 'localhost:110/pop3';
```
Dovecot's configuration: 
	
	



```
protocols = imap pop3
```

Thank you in advance

-----------
Bogi Aditya
IM Telkom


----------



## Bogi (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for all PM to me, they're really helpful.

First I thought my Dovecot's configuration is okay, but when I tried to connect manually to Dovecot's pop3:


```
$ telnet localhost 110
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK Dovecot ready.
user bogi
+OK
pass bogi
Connection closed by foreign host.
```
Then I know something is wrong with my configuration. Using 
	
	



```
mail_location = mbox:/var/empty:INBOX=/var/mail/%u:INDEX=MEMORY
```
 has solved my problem.

Thank you.


----------

